# فيلم ضخم عن النبي محمد باللغة الانجليزية قريبا



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*فيلم ضخم عن النبي محمد باللغة الانجليزية قريبا*







يحظى الفيلم بدعم منتج فيلم "سيد الخواتم"


قالت مجموعة النور القابضة انها تجري مفاوضات لانتاج فيلم ضخم عن النبي محمد بدعم من منتج فيلمي "سيد الخواتم" و"ماتريكس" بهدف "التقريب بين الحضارات".


وقالت المجموعة القطرية المتخصصة في مجال الانتاج التلفزيوني والسينمائي إنه من المقرر ان يبدأ تصوير الفيلم الذي تبلغ تكلفة انتاجه 150 مليون دولار عام 2011 وسيقوم بانتاجه باري اوزبورن.

واوضحت ان المحادثات بشأن الفيلم تجري مع الاستوديوهات ووكالات اختيار الممثلين والموزعين في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا.
ولن يتم تجسيد شخصية النبي محمد في الفيلم تماشيا مع التعاليم الاسلامية.

وقال اوزبورن ان الفيلم سيكون "انتاجا ملحميا دوليا يهدف الى التقريب بين الثقافات".

واضاف "الفيلم سيوضح للناس المعنى الحقيقي للاسلام".


وانشئت المجموعة هذا العام للاستفادة من الفرص الاقتصادية في صناعة الترفيه بالتركيز على الانتاج السنيمائي الدولي والعربي وافلام الرسوم المتحركة وتريد شراء اصول متعثرة في صناعة السينما في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا.


وتهدف قطر التي تعد اكبر مصدر للغاز الطبيعي المسال في العالم الى ان تصبح مركزا ثقافيا في المنطقة. 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/artandculture/2009/11/091101_mh_prophetmohamad_tc2.shtml



تعليقي 

اود ان سأل بعض الأسئلة بخصوص هذه المهزلة

هل سيتم عرض زواج محمد من عائشة و هي طفلة تلهوى على المراجيح 
هل ستم عرض لقطة محمد و زينب بنت ججش عندما هب الهواء و طار ثوبها و قعت في قلبه
هل ستم عرض محمد و هوا يطوف على احدى عشر امرأة في غسل واحد من الليل
هل سيتم عرض محمد و هوا يذبح اعدائه و يبيد اليهود و النصارة
هل سيتم عرض عمر ابن الخطاب و هوا يغتصب عاتكة بنت النفيل 
هل سيتم عرض علي ابن ابي طالب و هوا يغتصب طفلة صغيرة 
هل سيتم عرض عائشة و هي تخون محمد مع صفوان

ياترى لماذا هذه الأسئلة التي اطرحها !!!



> واضاف "الفيلم سيوضح للناس المعنى الحقيقي للاسلام".



اتمنى اذا عرض كل ماذكرته اعلاه و هذا ليس بشيء صراحة فهناك الاكثر و الاسوء مما فعلة محمد و الأسلام


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*اذا تم عرض رضاع الكبير او اللمم وغيرها من فضائح الاسلام

عندها سيكون فيلم اباحي

ام اذا لم يتم عرض وجه الاسلام الحقيقي

سيعملون بالمثل القائل انا لا اكذب ولكني اتجمل 

*​


----------



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروك Coptic Adel ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اكيد لا  لن يعرضوا الا الكويس


----------



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اكيد لا لن يعرضوا الا الكويس




*ماهي هذه المشكلة يا استاذي كليمو انو مافي كويس في الاسلام  و انا مستغرب شو رح يعرضو*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمني انا ايضا ان يكون الفيلم يعرض الحقيقه وليس شئ سوي الحقيقه ليس من اجل تقارب الحضارت يتم تضليل البشر اكثر واكثر ارجو ان يكون الفيلم صدقا ويظهر الوجه الحقيقي الاسلام 
ولهذا مدعي النبوه

شكرا علي الخبر

سلام السيد المسيح ربي والهي ومخلصي


----------



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> اتمني انا ايضا ان يكون الفيلم يعرض الحقيقه وليس شئ سوي الحقيقه ليس من اجل تقارب الحضارت يتم تضليل البشر اكثر واكثر ارجو ان يكون الفيلم صدقا ويظهر الوجه الحقيقي الاسلام
> ولهذا مدعي النبوه
> 
> شكرا علي الخبر
> ...


 

اخي العزيز الفيلم من انتاج جمعية اسلامية بالتعاون مع بعض المخرجين الامريكين يعني حقيقة شو بس طبعا حيكون كذب بكذب و لا حيعرضو حقيقة و لامن يحزنون 
الفيلم حيكون مهزلة اعلامية لم تحدث في التاريخ الامريكي من قبل و سيدفع ثمنها الامريكين طبعا


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 نوفمبر 2009)

lion_heart قال:


> اخي العزيز الفيلم من انتاج جمعية اسلامية بالتعاون مع بعض المخرجين الامريكين يعني حقيقة شو بس طبعا حيكون كذب بكذب و لا حيعرضو حقيقة و لامن يحزنون
> الفيلم حيكون مهزلة اعلامية لم تحدث في التاريخ الامريكي من قبل و سيدفع ثمنها الامريكين طبعا



*
**بالعكس انا شايف انهم بيضحكوا علي نفسهم*


*لانهم هايضحكوا علي مين ؟؟؟  الغرب ؟*


*اذا كان الغرب كله شاف فيلم فتنة الهولندي 

 وغيرها من الافلام التي تفضح الاسلام **:hlp:*


*انا اعتقد انها مضيعة للوقت ومحاولة فاشلة

 لتجميل صورة محمد الكذاب ولا احد سيعيرهم اهتمام *​


----------



## zezza (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى زى ما قلته يعرض الوجه الحقيقى للاسلام
للاسف بتوع امريكا مضحوك عليهم و فاكريين ان الاسلام مجرد مجموعة الكتب العادية اللى بيقروها و اللى متشال نصها بسبب الفضايح اللى فيها 
ربنا يرحمنا و يدبر للخير


----------



## lion_heart (2 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب يقدروا فعلا يروا الناس صورة الاسلام الحقيقة​


----------



## ستيفان (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا" شكرا" على الموضوع 
واقول سوف لم يعرضوا اي شئ لانهو زائف وكل حججهم باطلة 
اشكر على الموضوع مرة اخى​


----------



## DODY2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا هيعملوا فيلم ان رحمه للعامين وليس انه هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاك ليهم ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## maria123 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ههه حلوة
بس انا مو شايفة ابدا في شي كويس بالاسلام  لازم يخترعو قصص بطولية  حتى فلم الرسالة يلي بيفتخرو فيه انا بشوفو عار على المسلمين 
واحد بيبعت رسالة ل ملك و يطلب منو الاسلام او الحرب كمان هي الغرب ما رح يتقبل هيك امور


----------



## loveralaa (2 يناير 2010)

هذا الموضوع الغرض منه اثارة  الفتن والبلبله
ولاا يليق بتعاليم المسيحية 
ولاا اعتقد  ان ذكر فى  الكتاب المقدس ماتفعلو  الان
وللعلم هذا الموضوع تم نشر النص الذى به كما هوا بالعديد من المنتديات والمواقع الاسلامية  وسوف يتم اثارة  الفتن بسببه  ولذلك ارجو  حذف الموضوع  لانه لايليق باخلاق المسيحين


----------



## فادية (2 يناير 2010)

*اكيد  هيكون زي  القرأن المترجم  للغات الغير  العربية  *
*نصف   القرأن محذوف  او  مترجم  غلط  بحيث لا  يكشف  تحريض الاسلام  على القتل  وكره  من هم  غير  المسلمين  *
*على فكرة  يا جماعة  *
*الغرب  ميعرفوش  حاجة  عن  الاسلام  (الا  القليل  منهم  طبعا)*
*لانهم  لو  كانو يعرفو  الاسلام  الحقيقي  مكانوش فتحو  بلادهم  للاسلام  وخلوهم  يقعدو  ويتشرطو كمان  وبيبقو  عايزين  يفرضو  افكارهم المتخلفة على  المجتمعات الغربية *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2010)

ح يعرضوا الوجه الحقيقى صحيح !!!!! معقولة !!!!!
مش ممكن أبدا أبدا شيء لا يصدقه عقل
ياريت ما ينسوش قصة حمار الأنبياء


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يناير 2010)

وهيمثلوا الاحاديث؟
ولا مع كل حدث هيكتبوا هذا مشكوك فيه او هذا صحيح؟
هيمثلوا ايه اذا كان السنة والحديث اضربوا بالنار


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

loveralaa قال:


> هذا الموضوع الغرض منه اثارة الفتن والبلبله
> ولاا يليق بتعاليم المسيحية
> ولاا اعتقد ان ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ماتفعلو الان
> وللعلم هذا الموضوع تم نشر النص الذى به كما هوا بالعديد من المنتديات والمواقع الاسلامية وسوف يتم اثارة الفتن بسببه ولذلك ارجو حذف الموضوع لانه لايليق باخلاق المسيحين


 

صح 

مش عايزين نقلد غيرنا


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2010)

انى مسيح بتؤمن بيه؟وفين انجيله ورسالته ضاعت ماضاع من القران؟
الاساطير؟؟؟؟؟
واليوم فعلا جه والعالم كله عرف خداع هذا المدعو محمد وانه مجرد رجل سياسى اراد ان يسطير على عقول الناس ويكون سيدا على مكة فاستخدم الدين واسلوب الامر والنهى الموجه له من قلب الاله فهو مسكين لا يامر ولا ينهى ليسطر على عقولنا
ولكن نشكر الهنا الحى الذى انتشلنا من ظملة هذا الذى اخبرنا عنه انه سياتى انبياء كذبة كثيرين ويضلون الكثيرين
صلاتى ليك ان تتعرف على مخلصك والهك كما عرفته وعرفت معنى الحب والسلام معاه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق

صلي لاجل ضعفي

اما عن الاساطير يا اخ فهي عندكم بالكوم برضه

سلام و نعمه


----------

